# The Boxtrolls 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I had my eye on this one ever since I saw the commercials. Thanks for the review. I will definitely check this movie out very soon. I agree with you that “Paranorman” was good but “Coraline” was much better!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation, Mike. I had not heard much about this movie until the reviews for the blu-ray started rolling in. Then I also saw that it got a nomination for best animated movie, so I was further inclined to pick this one up (blind-buy). With your recommendation, I will have to definitely place the order for this one.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally got to see the movie. I loved the characters and how it was shot kinda like the movie 9. A fun little gem for the entire family.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I have to say, I really enjoyed Sir Ben Kingsley in this film. He was a treat and definitely made the movie. As much as I really like Elle Fanning in the number of roles I've seen her do, I didn't quite take to her as much in her role for this movie.

The movie overall was pretty good, though!


----------

